# My first poison!



## Screwtop (Jun 17, 2021)

I found this 1oz. ribbed bottle last week in a farmhouse dump in Pennsylvania. (You'll see more of my finds scattered elsewhere in the next few days or so)  I was mostly finding small, unenbossed medicine bottles, but then this fell out of a shovel full of dirt I was tossing aside and took me by surprise. Was there a certain kind of poison this bottle carried, or could it have been anything? The last time I saw a bottle like this, it had a label saying it was Tincture of Iodine.







It makes a nice addition to my small poison collection. I want more.


----------



## SMJB (Jun 17, 2021)

Nice!
Just curious, is it because it's 1 oz. that it's a poison?


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 17, 2021)

SMJB said:


> Nice!
> Just curious, is it because it's 1 oz. that it's a poison?



No, it's because of the ribbed side. It was an easy way for folks to be able to tell it was hazardous in poor lighting or for those who were illiterate back in the day. The color is a great indicator too.


----------



## SMJB (Jun 17, 2021)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Toma777 (Jun 17, 2021)

All I could find was on Pinterest, saying it was "probably" iodine:



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/120049146306213691/


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 17, 2021)

Nice find!  Iodine is a very likely use for these, it was one of the few poisons that most people would have on hand.  Carbolic acid is another one that was common for farm use, not sure what sort of bottles that stuff typically came in down in the States though.


----------

